# Throwing



## matt.m (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a quick question for you all out there.  How heavy is throwing in your hapkido cirriculum?  I don't mean the "wrist" throws.....no I am referring to full circle throwing.......Body drop, hip, shoulder, sacrifice, makkiwara, that kind of good stuff.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well we do alot but it is more TKD base, but then again I add some Okinawa throws along with my TKD and some Judo so it is a big part of the adult and teenager program not so much with the childern classes.


----------



## Carter86 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, my name is Carter and i've been doing hapkido for about a year now. 

At my dojang [located in georgia], we do alot of hip, shoulder throws as well as some leg takedown moves.


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2009)

Matt, what is a "MAKKIWARA" throw?


----------



## jarrod (Jan 3, 2009)

you get mad after you hurt your fist on the makiwara, then you throw it in the trash.

jf


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> you get mad after you hurt your fist on the makiwara, then you throw it in the trash.
> 
> jf


 
In some peoples mind, it is a very important tool.  :asian:

The makiwara is used by karate practitioners to practice strikes in much the same way as a boxer uses a heavy bag. The makiwara develops ones' striking ability by letting them experience resistance to punches, kicks and other strikes. A poor punch will bounce off the makiwara if the body is not in a position to support the energy generated by the strike. It also develops targeting, and focus, which is the ability to penetrate the target (i.e., opponent) to varying degrees of force.
The makiwara is very versatile, and can accommodate practice of open/closed hand strikes, kicks, knee strikes and elbow strikes. Okinawan methods emphasize striking from different angles. Most sources recommend a regimen of hitting the makiwara 50-100 times per day, with each hand. It is especially important to train the weaker side of the body as hard as, or harder than the dominant side. It is important to note that one should not use the makiwara so much that it causes them harm. Like all good training, there should be no lasting damage.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 3, 2009)

seasoned said:


> In some peoples mind, it is a very important tool. :asian:
> 
> The makiwara is used by karate practitioners to practice strikes in much the same way as a boxer uses a heavy bag. The makiwara develops ones' striking ability by letting them experience resistance to punches, kicks and other strikes. A poor punch will bounce off the makiwara if the body is not in a position to support the energy generated by the strike. It also develops targeting, and focus, which is the ability to penetrate the target (i.e., opponent) to varying degrees of force.
> The makiwara is very versatile, and can accommodate practice of open/closed hand strikes, kicks, knee strikes and elbow strikes. Okinawan methods emphasize striking from different angles. Most sources recommend a regimen of hitting the makiwara 50-100 times per day, with each hand. It is especially important to train the weaker side of the body as hard as, or harder than the dominant side. It is important to note that one should not use the makiwara so much that it causes them harm. Like all good training, there should be no lasting damage.


 
i know, i was just trying to make a humorous response to wade's question above.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 4, 2009)

Our dojang is TKD with a Hapkido curriculum. We do mostly wrist lock throws and leg sweeps. I started incorporating Judo throws with some of the other Yudanja, mostly shoulder throws and hip throws just to kind of supplement them.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry I spelled it wrong guys.  I was referring to the head and body scissor throws.  We do some of them.  Of course there are more in the judo cirriculum.

Thanks for the catch Wade.  It is Makikomi throwing.  I was partaking in a bit of scotch when making this post.


----------



## wade (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Matt, sorry, I wasn't trying to "catch" you, I really was curious. It always amazes me what I can learn on these forums.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 5, 2009)

wade said:


> Thanks Matt, sorry, I wasn't trying to "catch" you, I really was curious. It always amazes me what I can learn on these forums.




It's funny because I thought he may have been talking about the throw kani Waza (crab claw throw or leg scissors)


----------



## hapkidonet (Mar 14, 2009)

Throwing is big in our style, to my chagrin. I'm a heavy guy and I land with a big thud. Plus - I don't know if this is inappropriate or not - I have to wear a cup for throws or my "boys" get knocked around painfully.

To further my training, I used to go once a week to a second school that was primarily a TKD school but taught Hapkido on Saturdays. The students there didn't really know how to fall and so when throws were taught they would stop at the point of the throw and not complete it. I used to tell my partner, "Go head, throw me," and he'd say, "Are you sure?" Ha ha.

In any case I continued going because the instructor himself was highly qualified and I learned many good techniques.


----------

